# Knicks vs Cavs: Jan 10, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (10-21) vs Cavs (20-11)*​*Jan 10, 2006 7:00PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Quicken Loans Arena*​*Cleveland, OH*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*Projected Starting Lineup:*​*
Knicks​



































​**Cavs*​

































​*Cavs*


> The Cavaliers get their first look at one of the league's most dysfunctional teams -- the New York Knicks -- Tuesday at Quicken Loans Arena. It's the Cavs' last game at home for 14 days. They embark on their annual six-game West Coast trip Wednesday. The trip starts with the Los Angeles Lakers Thursday at the Staples Center. The Knicks are coached by Larry Brown, undoubtedly one of best coaches in league history.


*Knicks *


> Stephon Marbury is finally beginning to understand Larry Brown. The strange bedfellows don't share a lot of common ground, but they are working together in hopes of getting the Knicks straightened out. Three straight wins have almost made their relationship a footnote. And while Marbury voiced a complaint about the way Brown occasionally uses headlines to communicate, he acknowledged that the open dialogue often proves inspiring.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

If The Knicks Get This One, Then They're Forreal..


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Knick fans complaining Marbury should of gotten POTW over Mike James, Just go undefeated another week and you'll prolly get it then. Thats what good teams do, win.


----------



## Collymore (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, I don't no a lot about basketball coming from England, but found the game was on tonight at 1:30 ish my time on channel 5. This will be the first US Basketball game I think i've ever seen although I've seen the Leicester Riders , my local team play on TV once. Anyway, i've smacked £5 on the knicks winning tonight at 3/1. Have they got a chance? I see you have been on a pretty good run of late. Anyway, good luck, i'll be routing for ya. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

45-44 Knicks at the end of the half.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

72-67 Cavs at the end of the third quarter.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

81-79 Cavs with 6:22 remaining in the game.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

85-82 with 3:13 left in the 4th.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow, the knicks are resilent right now, back in october we would be blown out by now. Hopefully we pull out the W


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

maybe its just me, but larry browns early struggles with the team are finally paying off. the knicks are playing differently, much more unselfish, hustling, defending....


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

4 in a ROW! Knicks got some swagger right now.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

92-84 KNICKERBOCKERS WIN! 

We're undefeated in 2006! :banana:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

4th win in a row!!! This one coming on the road too!!!


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

We didn't have as good a rhythm as other nights but thanks to Crawford's hot hand we managed to get clutch hoops anyway. If Crawford keeps playing like this then we'll have a clutch guy making plays on nights when we don't have much else. It all depends on how consistent he can be. Then again even w/out Crawford we now know that Nate can play big minutes too. Q was a crazy defender in the fourth too. The Knicks continue to astound and hopefully we'll become the new undertaker of the L's top teams.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If we take the win tomorrow night against dallas, the teams cofiendence will be huge!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I missed the game but will catch the rewind, Crawford did his thing. Nice team unity.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>1-9</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>9-21</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>7-9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-79*</TD><TD>*2-10*</TD><TD>*20-27*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*50*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*92*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.3%*</TD><TD>*20.0%*</TD><TD>*74.1%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #061642; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CLEVELAND CAVALIERS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>LeBron James, SF</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>14-31</TD><TD>0-7</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>36</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Drew Gooden, PF</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>5-13</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Snow, PG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Damon Jones, PG</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Donyell Marshall, F</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ira Newble, GF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Wilks, PG</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Luke Jackson, SF</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Alan Henderson, PF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Larry Hughes, SG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zendon Hamilton, FC</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Anderson Varejao, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Sasha Pavlovic, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Martynas Andriuskevicius, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*32-86*</TD><TD>*6-28*</TD><TD>*14-20*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*84*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37.2%*</TD><TD>*21.4%*</TD><TD>*70.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 12 (10)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* None
*Officials:* Bill Kennedy , Kevin Fehr , Tom Washington 
*Attendance:* 18,064
*Time:* 02:12


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

nice win by the knicks.they controlled the 4th quarter to keep the cavs out of it.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Best win so far...*

First.....they overcame some real homecooking by the refs. This started as one of the worst games I have seen by officials. Don't get caught breathing on the chosen one.

Second......Very good defense all game...for the most part.


Third.....Game showed our bench strength. There aren't many in the league that can bring a JC , Frye, and Taylor off there bench


Last.....The leader finally has shown some heart and leadership during this streak. Marbury controlled the game when it mattered and the rest of the guys followed. He is one guy I'll be happy to admit I was wrong about if he continues this way. I still think JC is far too inconsistent (judgement and play) to be a starter, but he could be a sixth man of the year candidate.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Best win so far...*

^^^^
so could frye


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Absolutely right...*

I just sort of figure he will end up starting...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Absolutely right...*

Congrats... You guys are on a tear right now. Keep it up!


----------

